# Driving lessons- Mississauga



## EternalExpat (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, I've just moved here from the UK and hope someone can help me. I've put off learning to drive for years as I've always lived in cities with good public transport but now I want to take the plunge. I'm 30 so guess I'm rather old by Canadian standards  Can anyone recommend a good driving school in the Mississauga area? Ive scoured the net but there doesn't seem to be many reviews online- I hope someone here has some good local knowledge to help me! Thanks in advance


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

EternalExpat said:


> Hi everyone, I've just moved here from the UK and hope someone can help me. I've put off learning to drive for years as I've always lived in cities with good public transport but now I want to take the plunge. I'm 30 so guess I'm rather old by Canadian standards  Can anyone recommend a good driving school in the Mississauga area? Ive scoured the net but there doesn't seem to be many reviews online- I hope someone here has some good local knowledge to help me! Thanks in advance


I can't help with you with any names, but do make sure that you choose a school that is approved by the Ministry of Transportation. Here's the link:

Ministry-Approved Beginner Driver Education Courses


----------



## EternalExpat (Nov 20, 2012)

brilliant, thanks for the tip! Picked out one that I think I'll give a go on Saturday.


----------



## Scatterling (Apr 25, 2010)

EternalExpat said:


> brilliant, thanks for the tip! Picked out one that I think I'll give a go on Saturday.


Good luck!


----------



## Totoriko (Jul 5, 2012)

EternalExpat said:


> Hi everyone, I've just moved here from the UK and hope someone can help me. I've put off learning to drive for years as I've always lived in cities with good public transport but now I want to take the plunge. I'm 30 so guess I'm rather old by Canadian standards  Can anyone recommend a good driving school in the Mississauga area? Ive scoured the net but there doesn't seem to be many reviews online- I hope someone here has some good local knowledge to help me! Thanks in advance


Hi there,

On top of taking lessons, I recommend you try this app we built to help new and existing drivers (especially immigrants) get their license and learn the Ontario traffic regulations. We're are officially licensed by the Ontario Safety League.
Learn Play Drive

Good luck


----------

